# Easiest way to add HD space to TiVo Premiere?



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

i've seen online the companies that sell new boxes with larger HD's in them, but i also noticed the slot on the back of the Premiere that said something regarding external HDD "IN"

i tried searching around a little bit but just found the websites that sell the new units.. i would prefer to keep my box and just add HDD if possible.

-Riley


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

You can purchase a WD DVR Expander from various places. I think its $149 from TiVo directly, but you can find it much cheaper at Amazon and other online retailers. It's a 1TB drive and plugs into the eSATA port on the back of your TiVo.

There are some things you have to remember about this unit. Once "paired" to the TiVo any recordings made after that will be lost if you remove the drive.

Joe


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

this one? i noticed a few on there but this seems most current (came out mid 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digit...2?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1292023650&sr=8-2

also they have a 2TB one but looks like its not for DVR's

so this plug's in and TiVo shows up and starts using it? (no hack needed)

thank you very much.

***EDIT***
just found my premiere is 320GB so 1TB would be amazing... please let me know if its just plug and play before i order, i dont want to hack/void anything... would LOVE 1TB more space tho!... i filled my 320GB in 5 days :-/

***EDIT 2***

looks out of stock everywhere, except for the 2009 model which looks to be for previous TiVo's only..


----------



## awsnyde (May 11, 2007)

It is plug-and-play, and it's TiVo approved, so no tech knowledge needed and it won't void your warranty. Keep checking back at Amazon--I'm sure they'll get it, or possibly a later, maybe even larger unit--back in stock before too long.


----------



## pablohoney (Nov 18, 2007)

You can pick one up at newegg.com for $99.99, free shipping.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

pablohoney said:


> You can pick one up at newegg.com for $99.99, free shipping.


link? i looked there several times, none are the model number from amazon, thats recommended for the premiere.


----------



## Andyistic (Sep 25, 2009)

rijowysock said:


> i've seen online the companies that sell new boxes with larger HD's in them, but i also noticed the slot on the back of the Premiere that said something regarding external HDD "IN"
> 
> i tried searching around a little bit but just found the websites that sell the new units.. i would prefer to keep my box and just add HDD if possible.
> 
> -Riley


This is also an option:

http://www.weaknees.com/details2/rs2t0prm3.php


----------



## pablohoney (Nov 18, 2007)

rijowysock said:


> link? i looked there several times, none are the model number from amazon, thats recommended for the premiere.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136384&cm_re=my_dvr-_-22-136-384-_-Product

"TiVo verified compatible with TiVo Series3 and TiVo HD Digital Video Recorders. "

Price has gone up to $109.99

And yes, I'm using one right now with my Premiere just fine.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

pablohoney said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136384&cm_re=my_dvr-_-22-136-384-_-Product
> 
> "TiVo verified compatible with TiVo Series3 and TiVo HD Digital Video Recorders. "
> 
> ...


The product in this post is the older out of production expander. It only comes with a 1 year warranty. The new replacement product is called the My Book AV DVR Expander. It comes with a 2 year warranty and comes with both a eSata connection and a USB connection. Price on Newegg is $121 with shipping.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136602&Tpk=Western%20Digital%20My%20Book%20AV

Link to Western Digitals Info site for product: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=360

I have 2 of the older versions 1 each of the 500 GB and 1000 GB version. They have both worked fine for me.

Good Luck,


----------



## rlchurch (Oct 19, 2003)

There are 2TB WD My Book drives available. Does anyone know if Tivo will work with the larger drive?


----------



## Quake97 (Apr 24, 2006)

The TiVo will only work with the WD DVR Expander drives. There's some logic in the external drive that talks to the TiVo so that it works. If you want to add a 2TB drive, take a look at the hacking options, which will void your warranty.

Joe


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rlchurch said:


> There are 2TB WD My Book drives available. Does anyone know if Tivo will work with the larger drive?


To just work out of the box it has to be a "My Book AV DVR Expander" - which only comes in a 1TB version.

Good Luck,


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

atmuscarella said:


> The product in this post is the older out of production expander. It only comes with a 1 year warranty. The new replacement product is called the My Book AV DVR Expander. It comes with a 2 year warranty and comes with both a eSata connection and a USB connection. Price on Newegg is $121 with shipping.
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136602&Tpk=Western%20Digital%20My%20Book%20AV
> 
> ...


thanx for links!


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

Should the External drive be added when the Premiere's right outta the box? Or wait until the firmware's had a chance to update to the latest version 14.7?


----------



## ltxi (Feb 14, 2010)

Dr_Diablo said:


> Should the External drive be added when the Premiere's right outta the box? Or wait until the firmware's had a chance to update to the latest version 14.7?


No/yes. Don't add the external drive until the internal drive is full or nearly full. All content recorded to that point is on the internal drive. When you add the external drive you create a Raid 0 array and future recordings are fragmented across the two drives. Irrecoverable if either fails.


----------



## Dr_Diablo (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks,
makes sense as you explain it. I've had my S3 since launch an it has worked well until last year when I was forced to add the tuner to the mix.

It's sad to pay for cable and the Tivo esrvice when the device will not work as intended. 

Haven't been able to view/record any HD programing, which defeats my purchase of a HD Television

Now, it's a crap shoot across the board when recording anything on the Tivo


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

ltxi said:


> No/yes. Don't add the external drive until the internal drive is full or nearly full. All content recorded to that point is on the internal drive. When you add the external drive you create a Raid 0 array and future recordings are fragmented across the two drives. Irrecoverable if either fails.


thanx, adding the 1TB when it comes next week, hopefully everything works right..


----------



## arentol (Jan 24, 2011)

pablohoney said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822136384&cm_re=my_dvr-_-22-136-384-_-Product
> 
> "TiVo verified compatible with TiVo Series3 and TiVo HD Digital Video Recorders. "
> 
> ...


FYI, this item is now 89.99 - $10 with promo code EMCKJHJ52 = $79.99 until the 27th.

Free 3-day shipping too.


----------



## mishafp (Nov 8, 2006)

arentol said:


> FYI, this item is now 89.99 - $10 with promo code EMCKJHJ52 = $79.99 until the 27th.
> 
> Free 3-day shipping too.


Wow, nice deal. Gonna get it.


----------



## rijowysock (Nov 6, 2010)

note the above one doesnt say it works with premiere ;-)


----------

